# Paver sand got wet



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Normally a maximum of a 1" sand is screeded and not compacted. The pavers are set and the edge restraint is tightly butted up to the pavers ans fine sand is spread over the surface and then the surface is vibrated to even out the surface, vibrate the pavers into the 1" setting bed and make sure the sand gets into the tight joints to create the interlock. Polymeric sand is uncommon because it offers no real advanages. The excess sand is then swept off.

Sand cannot really be compacted, but only made to look compacted and can only be reasonably well the compacted if it contained on all sides.

In your case, the setting bed is too thick and the pavers are "swimming" in the thick wet sand setting bed. The ICPI recommends a maximum setting bed of 1". with a thick cohesionless material in the setting bed movement can be expected.

Dick


----------



## bggas400 (Nov 18, 2011)

concretemasonry said:


> Normally a maximum of a 1" sand is screeded and not compacted. The pavers are set and the edge restraint is tightly butted up to the pavers ans fine sand is spread over the surface and then the surface is vibrated to even out the surface, vibrate the pavers into the 1" setting bed and make sure the sand gets into the tight joints to create the interlock. Polymeric sand is uncommon because it offers no real advanages. The excess sand is then swept off.
> 
> Sand cannot really be compacted, but only made to look compacted and can only be reasonably well the compacted if it contained on all sides.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying. I did not compact the setting bed, only screed.
I was under the impression that polymeric sand inhibits the growth of weeds and is a deterrent for ants making holes.

bgg


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Is/was the soil base under the sand layer tamped enough?

The sand is going to get wet anyway, from rain water seeping between the pavers.


----------

